# Cannondale lefty needle bearings



## goooopppp (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello i dissasemblied all my speed lefty and i cant insert the needle bearings again can someone help me? thanks


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Give Wheel Sports a call; they're an authorized C'dale dealer...

http://www.wheelsports-weselberg.de/


----------

